# Michael Jordan Owns Jay Leno



## Ivanchuk (Oct 23, 2013)

Man. This would be embarrassing.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 23, 2013)

Our local hero, MJ, owns our basketball team (think he's now just part-owner,) but he's gotten out on the court & played several times for pure audience entertainment.  CAN HE STILL DUNK???!!!!  Good Lord, I agree, that question was about as stupid as it gets!


----------



## Ivanchuk (Oct 23, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Our local hero, MJ, owns our basketball team (think he's now just part-owner,) but he's gotten out on the court & played several times for pure audience entertainment.  CAN HE STILL DUNK???!!!!  Good Lord, I agree, that question was about as stupid as it gets!


That's awesome! I wish I had of been there. I could have shown him a few moves.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 24, 2013)

Being a NC boy, MJ lives here & in FL, but I'll bet if you'd been around to show him a few moves, Ivan, you could probably have made him a star!!!  ROFL, like your sense of humor!


----------



## Ivanchuk (Oct 24, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Being a NC boy, MJ lives here & in FL, but I'll bet if you'd been around to show him a few moves, Ivan, you could probably have made him a star!!!  ROFL, like your sense of humor!


lol I gotz skillzzz!


----------



## That Guy (Oct 24, 2013)

Leno sucks.


----------



## Anne (Oct 24, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Leno sucks.



Hey!!!!   I like Leno; am gonna miss him when he retires.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 25, 2013)

Anne said:


> Hey!!!!   I like Leno; am gonna miss him when he retires.



Letterman!  Conan!  Fallon!  Ferguson!  Anybody but Leno!


----------

